
Dogs as Smart as 2-year-old Kids - dpurp
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090808/sc_livescience/dogsassmartas2yearoldkids
======
huherto
Not a classical HN article but interesting in any case. I have a 7 month old
border collie so I have read a little bit about the subject. The consensus
seems to be that it is the smartest breed. May be because they are bread for
behavior (obedience, willing to learn) rather than looks. It has been
interesting to see what the philosophy is in the border collie community which
is different from other communities.

